# Benjy -- the Hairless Havvie



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

I have talked before about how we were getting tangles out of Benjy's hair. But along with my wife Sue having a hysterectomy and other things, we got behind. The vet said to shave Benjy and start over again. We aren't sure what we have now... a skinny beagle? People don't believe he is the same dog. It is like he reincarnated in someone else's body. The same mannerisms etc are still there. So it must be him. LOL


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

How cute he is.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

He's still a little cutie.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

He still has his Havvie tail.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh he does look so different! Still a cutie though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww... He's STILL a cutie!!! He just looks like a satin now!

His hair will grow back faster than you would believe!!!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Aww. He's still a cutie. You will be surprised how fast their hair grows.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Benjy looks awfully cute! My first Havanese was shaved several times. It didn't take long before he looked like a fluffy puppy again! ☺


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Awww... He's STILL a cutie!!! He just looks like a satin now!


Is there really a havanese that is a satin? Is that a type of coat?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Is there really a havanese that is a satin? Is that a type of coat?


Yes, they are called either "Satins" or "Shavanese". They used to be more common than they are now. But now we have a DNA test for the gene (called "furnishings"), so good breeders are careful not to produce them, since they do not conform to our standard. That said, they are perfectly healthy, "normal" dogs, and can be registered as the purebred Havanese that they re, but cannot be shown and should not be bred.

Their coats vary somewhat in length, similar to what you'd see among Pappilons, which have the same gene as a standard part of the breed. And they shed like "normal" dogs, not like coated breeds. I've also been told that people who are allergic to other shedding breeds are often allergic to Satins too, though I've never met one personally. We have had people on the forum in the past with them, though.

Here are a couple of photos of them from Google Images... If you are interested, you can find lots more. They are pretty little dogs!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I did the same thing with Zoe. She actually looks a lot cleaner and she really felt a lot happier without all that hair. I know they say the coat insulates them from the heat but she is acting a lot more comfortable now. So much easier to comb and clean her face!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Benjy's coat is what feels like cushioned velvet. It is super super soft and it feels like there is a thin layer of fat under it. Like plump skin. :grin2:

We are having fun with people guessing what breed he is. We have heard beagle and some kind of terrier. He also looks like a mini doberman, but different color. And dachshund. He has a longish body since he is 14 pounds. I saw another thread with an even larger havanese. We weren't surprised too much at his size because we had met his parents and they were both 12 pounds. 

Today is my wife Sue's and my 5th wedding anniversary. We did a day trip to Lake Erie and also saw the largest covered bridge in the United States. Of course Benjy came right along with us. But we brought him home before supper and had an excellent meal at a new restaurant we've been wanting to try. 

Jeff & Sue
& Benjy too


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

BTW, we look for covered bridges because we we married on one at a park! Benjy is more relaxed without his hair. The vet said tangles pull on their skin.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

IHappy Anniversary! Yes, mats are very uncomfortBle for the dog. If people aren't able to keep up with the grooming needed for a mat-free coat, you are right, it's much better just to cut them short. And as you've proven, they are still cute as can be that way!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Wishing you and Sue a very Happy Anniversary!!! 💕


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Kisses to Benjy in celebration of his new haircut!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Awwww Benji is still as cute as he can be!!! What a difference though! They do look like totally different dogs under that coat. fun to see how distinct his spots are.

I looked into a Satin originally too thinking grooming would be easier but read they shed...that was a deal breaker.

Beautiful photos of you and your wife, Happy Anniversary!!! (tell her a hysterectomy is the best thing in the world!  Mine was a breeze!)


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks all !!

We had noticed before we shaved Benjy that he spent a lot of time behind the couch. We didn't know if he was hiding from the hairbrush. Maybe he felt antisocial because he didn't feel good or it was uncomfortable to be touched. 

But my oh my is he a different dog now! He doesn't go behind the couch at all. He thinks everything is created for his enjoyment. As it should be! He plumps up all the blankets on the bed in a big mound and climbs on top of it to sleep. LOL I don't care. I don't use blankets. Ha

I wonder how often stray animals are labeled as antisocial or vicious because they need cleaned up and bandaged up before you know their true personality...

Jeff


----------

